# audax readiness



## gbs (7 Oct 2009)

I am thinking about trying an audax ride before long and have the impression that the following are desirable if not necessary:


GPS or map holder
mudguards
rack and pannier or bar bag.
Comment please and by the way I do not intend to grow a beard or ponytail or wear sandals but I will drink herb tea.


----------



## yello (7 Oct 2009)

None of them are really necessary. 

A map holder is useful but I used to rubber band the route sheet to my forearm. It worked well in winter but not so great in summer; both sweaty and, wearing short sleeves, the rubber bands would pull at my arm hairs!


----------



## ACS (7 Oct 2009)

I use a map holder I found in a pound shop. Hold maps and route infomation and can secured to the front cabling by velco loops with the holder resting on the stem.

Works very well.

I use a carradice barley to hold my spares and some wet weather kit. Nothing worse than breaking down and having to a running repair whilst cooling down aided by a stiff breeze. Its personal choice some do events with just a light jacket and a banana others go with enough gear to sustain an army on the move.

While Audax does have the reputation of breads and sandals it is not the case. The main difference I have found is no-one looks at your bike and the lables on your togs before deciding if you are worthy or not.


----------



## Ian H (7 Oct 2009)

It's useful to have the routesheet in front of you (if you use one) but, depending on your memory, not essential. Many organisers can now supply tracklogs or similar gps compatible files. 
Luggage: it depends on what you wish to carry. Some folk carry a spare tube and a rain-cape, others take panniers-full of stuff.
Mudguards: a few organisers still insist on mudguards ('M') in the calendar. If it's wet they'll make life more comfortable on a long ride.
Bearded, be-sandalled riders are a small minority. Quite a few riders of audax events also race or even ride sportifs.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Oct 2009)

I rode my first audax a couple of weeks back, it was just the usual cross section of cyclists, no beards, sandals etc. I would take with you anything you would normally carry for distance you will be riding, no need to make any changes to what you feel comfortable with. I have a couple of tips though:

1. Trust the directions, if the ride I did is an accurate guide they will be spot on
2. Do have a method of keeping the route sheet easily accessible and readable. I like the idea of strapping it to your lower arm and will try this next time. I'm also on the look out for a map holder. I lost a lot of time constantly stopping to read the sheet.
3. Try to memorise 3 or 4 directions ahead and keep an eye on your computer trip distance so you are ready for the next instruction

It's fun, I shall be going again


----------



## jimboalee (8 Oct 2009)

yello said:


> None of them are really necessary.
> 
> A map holder is useful but I used to rubber band the route sheet to my forearm. It worked well in winter but not so great in summer; both sweaty and, wearing short sleeves, the rubber bands would pull at my arm hairs!



And you get a funny suntan.


----------



## jimboalee (8 Oct 2009)

1. GPS. For Heaven's sake, get one with routeing capability.

Although you will be given a routesheet, there is NO rule which stipulates you follow it. As long as your stamps are in order and the Info' control question has the correct answer, the job is done. The rare exception to this is the dreaded 'secret' control where a friend of the organiser waits at the roadside and waves the riders down as they pass. Where ? is the secret!

2. Autumn is here and rain is due. Fit some. Fit a 'down to the ground' front flap.

3. Not needed. back pockets hold everything you need. Controls are 2 1/2 hours apart and there are shops and filling stations en-route.


The MOST important piece of kit you need are a pair of durable, fit legs.

PS. Don't shave before the ride. Be a Johan Museeuw. Stubble but no beard.


----------



## nmcgann (8 Oct 2009)

Some kind of route sheet holder is all you really need for navigation (I use a polaris map trap). I copy and chop the route sheet up into sections each about the size of a large playing card and stick them in a small plastic bag. Having some kind of proper map as a backup is recommended though (I used pages torn from a cheap road atlas) as directions can be wrong or misleading and road closures can happen.

For 200k and below just the normal kit you'd take on any ride will do. I just use a small saddlepack same as for a club ride.


----------



## Philip Whiteman (8 Oct 2009)

MAP HOLDER/GPS

If you want a map holder. Try this: http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/product-...kFix-Bracket-for-Handlebars-or-Stem-11750.htm

I concur with the earlier point on GPS with route following capability.

MUDGUARDS

Only use them if wet or there is the rare 'M' on the entry requirements. Racebaldes are sufficient:

http://www.parker-international.co.uk/2759/SKS-Race-Blade-Mudguards.html

BAGS

Depends upon how far you intend to travel. 

For upto a 200km event, I am quite happy with a largish saddle bag containing tubes, CO2 cylinders, repair kit, phone and money. Waterproofs and gels I squeeze into my rear pocket. You can usually obtain food en-route. Just be careful in terms of planning what clothing you need for the day based upon weather and cooling evenings.

For 200km+, I use a bar bag. A friend has recommended the following to me: 

http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/product-...-with-Contour-Adapter-for-Klick-Fix-20659.htm


----------



## Ian H (8 Oct 2009)

I've gradually refined my luggage to the point where, whatever the distance, everything fits in a small rack-pack. I hate carrying anything bulky or heavy in jersey pockets. A map-trap is a very useful item. Newer versions are quick-release.


----------



## jimboalee (8 Oct 2009)

Before GPS. Even before Microsoft Autoroute 1, I tore the appropriate pages out of an atlas, marked the SIMPLEST route between control points and followed it.
The SIMPLEST route was not always the shortest, but it was usually the easier of the two due to major roads being cut through hills rather than lanes going all the way up and over the hills.

A simplified series of A and B roads felt-tipped on the torn out map page was easier than a multitude of country lane instructions.
Sometimes, a 210 km ride would be a 235 km ride, but I HATE muddy lanes.

If the Brevet card had a panel entitled 'Secret control', I'd follow some other riders of similar abilty until the 'secret' was signed. Then I went my own way.

I have not seen a 'Secret' for years.

Back in the early days, organisers arranged the controls so no 'Info' controls were necessary. With only 3 controls on a 200 Rando to worry about, choice of route was to the rider's discretion, but detouring off the routesheet instructions would mean riding further.


----------



## Greenbank (8 Oct 2009)

Take a pen or pencil. Useful for filling in the card and signing it, and for noting any info control answers.



jimboalee said:


> Back in the early days, organisers arranged the controls so no 'Info' controls were necessary. With only 3 controls on a 200 Rando to worry about, choice of route was to the rider's discretion, but detouring off the routesheet instructions would mean riding further.



Most Audaxes have several different distances associated with them:-

First off there's the absolute shortest distance between the controls. In days of old Audax UK were a little more lax about ensuring this was above the threshold distance (100km, 200km, etc), especially (as we see below) the sensible route is safely over the distance. In order to tighten this up we're now seeing a few more info controls that aid minimum distance enforcement.

It's very unlikely that an Audax follows the absolute shortest distance between controls (for the whole thing at least), mainly because it could involve stretches of not very nice roads (3 lane NSL A-roads, etc).

This leads to the route that the organiser provides on the routesheet. It's going to be at least x00km (or however long the ride is) and will almost certainly be longer than the minimum distance between controls. It'll pick the nice winding lane that runs next to the horrible big A-road.

For example, I'm doing the Upper Thames 200 in early November. I haven't received the routesheet yet, but going from previous years it's 213km according to the routesheet. You can knock that down to 208km if you want a more direct route, but some of the main roads used would be pretty wearing. The organiser has used his local knowledge and experience to pick more appropriate local roads for more enjoyment.

Going off route can make your journey longer, but it could make it shorter. There are several Audaxes that take a longer route around a big hill, just to avoid a gratuitous climb up and over.

For AAA rated events you're expected to follow the exact route although it matters much less if your detour is in a flat area and makes no difference to the climbing you do.

I plot the route in a GPS that doesn't have autorouting, it doesn't even have maps. I just use follow the instructions I've plugged in, when I get to a routepoint it tells me what to do (L/R/SO/3rd Exit/etc) and points me to the next one. One routepoint per routesheet instruction and I don't have to think about it at all.

I still carry a routesheet, and a 1:250,000 map of the area covered by the ride, just in case the GPS stops working.

Mudguards are usually requested because the roads are likely to be muddy or wet and the cafe controls used along the route aren't overjoyed about a bunch of soaking dirty cyclists coming in and making a mess of their chairs. It's as simple as that, some cafes have threatened to withdraw their support because of the mess some Audaxers leave. Also, if it's raining heavily you won't win many friends if you don't have full mudguards (not just raceblades), it's horrible following the wheel of someone without full mudguards in the wet and you'll be less likely to fall in with a group in order to share the work.

I use a Carradice Barley or a rack pack depending on how much stuff I want to take (Barley on the shorter rides, rackpack on 400km+ rides). I dislike bar bags as they affect the handling too much for my liking (some people love them though). Others use a small pannier (15L or so) just as effectively. There are no hard and fast rules. Just use something big enough to carry what you need, but not too big that you end up carrying stuff you don't need.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2009)

jimboalee said:


> Before GPS. Even before Microsoft Autoroute 1, I tore the appropriate pages out of an atlas, marked the SIMPLEST route between control points and followed it.
> The SIMPLEST route was not always the shortest, but it was usually the easier of the two due to major roads being cut through hills rather than lanes going all the way up and over the hills.
> 
> A simplified series of A and B roads felt-tipped on the torn out map page was easier than a multitude of country lane instructions.
> ...



I've only done one Audax but surely the whole point is to follow the route provided by the organiser. I don't understand this post, if one isn't going to take part fully why enter in the first place?


----------



## gbs (9 Oct 2009)

Thank you everybody for the hints and comments. Fuel and clothing will be less of a problem than I anticipated but route finding needs research and some thought.

NEW QN: what are typical minimum speeds for say a moderately hilly 200k route with say 2000m climb?


----------



## yello (9 Oct 2009)

I personally wouldn't create my own route either, part of the 'fun' for me is following the route sheet (I used to do orienteering as a teenager so perhaps there's something anal about me!), but there's nothing to say you can't take your own route between controls. It's not cheating or anything, as I doubt it'd make the audax shorter. I do believe that one of the things that Auduk UK do, when the organiser submits the event for inclusion in the calendar, is to check that there are no shortcuts available.

It's all a bit silly and club-like if you think about it. Yes, there are people that try to cheat and equally some riders and club/committee members can get very het up about it. Audax is a personal thing, your own 'challenge'. It's not a world championship or some such. It's something that's completely voluntary and nobody else gives a flying f*ck about it! Cheat and you'd be the only one that knows or really cares. You really are only cheating yourself.


----------



## gbs (9 Oct 2009)

REFINED NEW QN: silly of me to have been rather theoretical in the qn as first posted. What speeds are anticipated for the upcoming Southern Sportive 200k.

How does one register? Didcot CC website does not appear to be cooperative!


----------



## yello (9 Oct 2009)

gbs said:


> route finding needs research and some thought.



When I started Audax, I used to register in advance (to get the route sheet in the post) and then follow the route on the map. I'd familiarise myself with the general direction, make a mental note of any tricky bits and generally get the hang of the instructions. These days, I might use Google maps to do the same thing, as it offers good detail and you can zoom in to the streets in towns etc where, generally speaking, turns might be more frequent.



> NEW QN: what are typical minimum speeds for say a moderately hilly 200k route with say 2000m climb?



15kph I believe.


----------



## gbs (9 Oct 2009)

re my last post 07:57: sorry, senior moment. I should have said Upper Thames 200k when requiring re min speeds.


----------



## yello (9 Oct 2009)

For Audaxs, you can usually get info from the Audax UK calender. The Upper Thames 200k is listed for instance, min speed 15kph.

The Southern Sportive you mention, I can only find (via google) a 155km event on the 13th Sept, and a reference to a 2009 event held by Didcot Pheonix CC.


----------



## jimboalee (9 Oct 2009)

PaulSB said:


> I've only done one Audax but surely the whole point is to follow the route provided by the organiser. I don't understand this post, if one isn't going to take part fully why enter in the first place?



Before Audax UK was founded, there was 'Bicycle orienteering' which was much more fun and considerably more interesting.

The routesheet you were sent is a 'suggested' route so visiting cyclists from the other end of the country can use it as a guide.

As I said, there is NO rule which stipulates the routesheet must be adhered to.

Regulation 5.8 explains.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (9 Oct 2009)

> Before Audax UK was founded, there was 'Bicycle orienteering' which was much more fun and considerably more interesting.


Since Audax UK was founded, there still is 'Bicycle orienteering', both on and of road.


----------



## jimboalee (9 Oct 2009)

Tim Bennet. said:


> Since Audax UK was founded, there still is 'Bicycle orienteering', both on and of road.



Not so popoular ( road ) now in the Midlands. Besides, AUK organisers have coffee and cake waiting.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2009)

jimboalee said:


> Before Audax UK was founded, there was 'Bicycle orienteering' which was much more fun and considerably more interesting.
> 
> The routesheet you were sent is a 'suggested' route so visiting cyclists from the other end of the country can use it as a guide.
> 
> ...



Ah I see. So you're working on the principle the idea is to navigate to a series of points to complete the course as one does, I think, in orienteering? The actual route being, to some extent, irrelevant. That makes sense, I hadn't seen Audax as that type of event, mainly I suppose because I know little about it and its history.


----------



## Ian H (9 Oct 2009)

PaulSB said:


> Ah I see. So you're working on the principle the idea is to navigate to a series of points to complete the course as one does, I think, in orienteering? The actual route being, to some extent, irrelevant. That makes sense, *I hadn't seen Audax as that type of event,* mainly I suppose because I know little about it and its history.


For most people it isn't. They follow the route.


----------



## jimboalee (9 Oct 2009)

Section 5 of AUK's 'Official' - 'Regulations' is a good read.

"5.1 AUK responsibility: AUK and organisers will be responsible only for indicating or agreeing control points to confirm that a participant has completed a predetermined distance (the event) within the allowed time."

This says the organiser need only issue the entrant with the position of the control points. A routesheet is an 'assistance'.

"5.8 Brevet Cards: Brevet Cards shall be used for all AUK events. These will be issued before an event. It is the responsibility of the rider to ensure the safe keeping of the card and that it is properly filled in at each control with arrival time, control stamp and the controller’s initials, or with the required information in the case of Information Controls. The Brevet Card is the sole means of proof that a ride has been completed. If any of the control details are missing a rider may submit a written explanation with the card. The Validation Secretary may then award the brevet if the explanation is considered reasonable."

This says a correctly completed Brevet card is the qualification for claiming success.


Now try to find "routesheet" in the regs or the handbook.


----------



## Ian H (9 Oct 2009)

Organisers are issued with guidelines that include advice on how to prepare a routsheet.


----------



## jimboalee (10 Oct 2009)

Ian H said:


> Organisers are issued with *guidelines* that include advice on how to prepare a routsheet.



Yup, Guidelines.

This is so an organiser in Durham will present a routesheet which is written in the same language as an organiser in Devon.

I suppose it depends on personality. Most ride Audax as a fully instructioned procession around the countryside, pleased with being able to understand the routesheet.

After fifteen years of it, I like to ride a different route to last year, and the year before; and the year before that.

To these ends, I ride more Midland Mesh and DIY because they are 'Free choice' of route. I have ridden twelve DIY 100s this season, and another on Tuesday, all different, along roads I have never ridden before.

I see them as a 'cycling adventure' and the calendar events with a routesheet to follow are becoming less exciting - if I don't devise my own route between controls.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Oct 2009)

Jimboalee can you explain for me what the Midland Mesh and DIY rides are? I think I can guess DIY but some info would be good all the same. I've become very bored with riding the same roads week in week out and I'm looking to find ways to make my rides in my home area more interesting.

Thanks


----------



## Ian H (10 Oct 2009)

Permanents etc:- http://www.aukweb.net/cal/perms/index.htm
All the info is in the sidebar links.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Oct 2009)

Thanks Ian, very helpful


----------

